# Working out on an empty stomach...



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

Since i Re-Joined here a fortnight a go ive got my **** in gear and got a good bulking diet and training routine together.

Im training in the mornings at 6.30 am. All i have pre-workout is Gaspari Superpump 250.

The morning suit me better as i dont miss sessions and go religiously every morning. When i was going at night time there was always something to do after work and i missed lots of sessions.

My Questions...

Should i be trying to eat something before working out?

Is there a down-side to training on an empty stomach?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that if you work out intensly first thing in the morning before having anything to eat your body turns to your muscles for energy (catabolism)

You should have a protein shake and simple carbs on waking just before you workout to fuel the session


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I think that if you work out intensly first thing in the morning before having anything to eat your body turns to your muscles for energy (catabolism)
> 
> You should have a protein shake and simple carbs on waking just before you workout to fuel the session


Agree, how the hell do you have the energy to workout without eating - think that would kill me


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

OK cheers,

I will have to start getting up a bit earlier to have something eat.

Might just pre-soak some oats the night before and drink these down with a scoop of whey.

I dont struggle for energy cuz of the 3 scoops of superpump, lol.

Thanks to all

Gaz


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not convinced about this. On another thread I wrote:

When I was young it was usual for all our farmhands - and indeed my father and grandfather - to work for several hours after they got up without eating anything at all, and come in later for a big breakfast, and they were all as fit and lean as fvuck.

I mentioned this to our family Doc once, a wily bloke who'd had experience treating liberated concentration camp victims. He believed that not eating immediately after getting up, and working before breakfast, is a good way to lose or keep off the flab, and something your body can become accustomed to without any adverse effect.

I've found this works well for me and now dislike eating immediately I get up.

The rationale is that your bod gets used to tapping its reserves, especially of bodyfat.

However, though a protein shake probably doesn't count as eating, if it has any appreciable amount of carbs in it your bod probably won't tap into your fat reserves.

Also the army used to discourage eating immediately before heavy exercise, which is logical as digestion diverts blood flow to the stomach and intestines.

So I think it's possible to work out on an empty stomach or have only a protein shake, but that if you use this approach you should avoid eating any carbs so your body taps into your bodyfat reserves.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Surely it depends on what your goals are? Cutting or bulking?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for that pro-diver. Interesting little read.

I can see that working out on an empty stomach would allow your body to eat into fat reserves.

Is it true that it would ALSO use your muscle for energy?

My aim is to bulk, im eating about 4000 Kcals a day, eating every 2-3 hours.

I was just worried that i would not be getting the most from my workouts by working out on an empty stomach.

Thanks again

Gaz


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I expect that if you had eaten absolutely nothing for a good many hours and had no fat reserves your bod would very likely turn to your muscle mass for energy.

BUT it would first tap into your muscles' glycogen reserves - which are significant - before actually turning any muscle itself into energy.

When you first try working out on an empty stomach you feel you lack energy, but after a few days you don't, and in fact feel bloated if you eat anything beforehand.

It's not surprising you can work out empty, as the bod has evolved to be able to flee even when hungry.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks again pro-diver.

I have got a good 14% body fat on me, maybe more. So it will hopefully use that up before anything else.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

if bulking, its not ideal to work on an empty stomach as preworkout nutrition is just as vital as post workout, i.e keeping amino acids and muscle glycogen filled so we remain anabolic.

but obviously everyday life gets in the way so if you have to workout mornings then fair enuff, imo have some carbs with your last meal the night before before you sleep. (no they wont make you fat if it fits into your daily calories and macros!)

can you not stomach a lucozade + whey or bcaas while you train, better than nothing


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply growing lad,

Everyone seems to have mixed ideas on this topic.

Its not about 'stomaching' it really, i can eat anythin early in the morning. Its just that i dont want to be working out directly after food for digestion reasons, and to eat an hour before working out would mean waking up at 5am, hence losing more sleep.

I will probably start just having a protein shake with a few oats as soon as i wake up i think,

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Light cardio is lipolytic in nature. HIIT cardio is glycolytic and so is weight training.

Light cardio fasted first thing is good.

I also believe that weight training fasted first thing is also not a bad thing. As mentioned above, a lot depends on stored glycogen. When lifting weights we recruit all 3 fibre types, Type I, Type IIa, and Type IIb. The energy during the first few seconds of a set will come from stored ATP, followed by dipping into your stored glycogen. During your rest between sets the ATP will restore. The problem only arises if your glycogen stores are depleted before you train. As also mentioned above, eating carbs the night before is OK, so long as they are replenishing glycogen and not overspilling into fat. During sleep the body burns fat for energy, if it didn't we'd wake up during the night starving hungry.

So in a nutshell, so long as your glycogen stores are topped up the evening before the fasted morning training and you eat some carbs and protein immediately after your session to replenish glycogen and aid recovery I don't see this being a problem. Also read somewhere that training fasted increases anabolic hormone production.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks very much, thats a very informative reply.

What can you reccomend to eat in the evening before bed? I currently have my evening meal at approx 6.30pm. Then have a pint of milk and a tub of cottage cheese at about 9pm. Then i go to sleep at approx 10pm.

Should i be adjusting this if working out at 6.30 am the following morning?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hard to say really, but I wouldn't worry too much about it anyway. The body can hold a lot of glycogen, so unless you are depleting this on purpose, there should be enough from any diet that contains carbs.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Thanks very much, thats a very informative reply.
> 
> What can you reccomend to eat in the evening before bed? I currently have my evening meal at approx 6.30pm. Then have a pint of milk and a tub of cottage cheese at about 9pm. Then i go to sleep at approx 10pm.
> 
> ...


No its ok also a good portion of ice-cream low in fat is another option.

In the morning before workout:

1-2 bananas for energy and against cramps

3 aminos1000 with a big class of water or juice this will make your brain think that you have enough protein and start burning carbs and then fat.

Vitamin 1000 for best absortion

The above also will make you feel full and will stop the cravings.

POST WORKOUT

3 aminos+oats (is a MUST) + your regular breakfast

PS from your avatar youd better train with reps 10-12 not less

:cool2:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replys again fellas.

Stavmangr - Why do you say train with 10-12 reps? Is this to burn more fat?

Ive always thought that lower reps is for bulking and higher reps is for strength?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Thanks for the replys again fellas.
> 
> Stavmangr - Why do you say train with 10-12 reps? Is this to burn more fat?
> 
> ...


From your avatar you look ectomorpf meaning youve got more slow twich fibers which are resistance to fatigue and they prefer to use fat as fuel source when they are working. During a set of3-8 reps the fast twich fibers are recruited first and afterwords the slow twich.With training the mitocondria may increase to meet the energy demand of training.

So dont worry much about fats,dont do aerobic,reps 10-12,sets 3-4,

eat a lot, train 3 days/week or one day on-one day off.

:cool2:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im trying to digest that lot! Lol.

How can you tell from my avatar im ectomorph? (Does ectomorph mean slow gainer?)

Im training Mon, Tue, Wed, Fri - Shoulders, Legs, Chest/Tris, Off, Back/Bis, Off, Off

Eating a very clean diet, between 3000 and 4000 Kcals, Eating every 2-3 hours and Dont eat any **** or drink alcohol at all.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Im trying to digest that lot! Lol.
> 
> ectomorphs have more slow tich fibers =endurance so you need more reps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive just done a little bit of research and personally i think im an ENDOMORPH.

I gain fat very easily and have had 'excess fat' for as long as i can remember,

my metabolism is also very slow.

Its just taken me 2 years to get from 16.5 stone to 14 stone, with lots of cardio, light weights and lots of stimulants and fat burners, as well as loads of different carb cycling and low carb diets.

Ive just got to a point where i personally think im almost lean, and wouldnt call myself 'fat', although im sure some would, lol.

I have attached a couple more pics from this month, i started bulking 2 weeks ago.

Any more input welcomed

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting about the different rep ranges for body types.

Any advice for an endo?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry about the sizes! Not sure what happened there! Lol


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Definitely you arent endomorph.Ill give you some examles of bodytypes the closer the match the most is your bodytype ,DONT FORGET THAT THEYRE MIX TYPES!!

ECTOMORMPH= long distance runners,high jump

MESOMORMPH=bodybuldires,wrestlers

ENDOMORMPH=powerlifters


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Interesting about the different rep ranges for body types.
> 
> Any advice for an endo?


Youre a mesomorpmh but for endo applys the same as for mesomormph but you need to sort rests betewwen the sets and longer sessions (more sets)


----------

